# Blood Creek, Stoke on Tent - Dec 2012



## PaulPowers (Dec 13, 2012)

The area known as Cockster Brook is a wild park bordered by Longton South, Blurton, and the A50.

The Brook itself is now culverted under the A50 where it eventually reaches a processor and the slide.

The culvert starts out with an 8foot corrugated metal pipe and gains a reinforcement ledge at each side around 300m in and then becomes RCP, some of the corrugated metal is rotten and looks like it's just waiting to shred someones waders 




























This carries a small sewer over the top (I climbed up for a look)





The slide and processor 





Standing in the poops to warm my toes





It's not until you come out that you find out why it's called Blood Creek as the mixture of rust and filth pollutes the brook 






3 minutes including the small slope
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H6-VG61T9k[/ame]​


----------



## Bones out (Dec 13, 2012)

I really should do a culvert soon, it's not like I dont have a big town or two on my doorstep! 

Nice pictures there Paul, as always


----------



## night crawler (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't know about shredding waders that ladder looked ready to brake someones neck


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 14, 2012)

Great photos & DVD.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 24, 2012)

It's Christmas Eve, and I'm looking at poo!

Nice report


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 25, 2012)

Flyboy said:


> It's Christmas Eve, and I'm looking at poo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's christmas day and I'm thinking of going walking in the poops


----------



## peterc4 (Jan 10, 2013)

liking the ladder, well done


----------



## BTP Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

"This video does not exist"


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool place - looks like chocolate water


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 31, 2013)

BTP Joe said:


> "This video does not exist"



Strange that

here's a working link
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DMHwxX4jqY[/ame]


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 14, 2013)

it just seems so wrong small dark spaces, cold wet poo, shed loasds of dodgy stuff, u photograph it so well under them conditions....its starting to look temptin????...sumbody stop me...ah no sec


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 14, 2013)

Great shots!
your damn brave..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh and cracking song to the vid too!


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 14, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Great shots!
> your damn brave..



It's not as dangerous as it sounds


----------

